# CPT for Laparoscopic Repair of Colon Perforation



## cnwagner (Oct 20, 2016)

Would CPT Code 44238 unlisted laparoscopic procedure code, intestine be the most appropriate code for this procedure?


----------



## syllingk (Oct 21, 2016)

depends on how it was done. need the op note.


----------

